# 20" balloon bike



## rlhender (Oct 28, 2012)

*20" balloon frame canti style*

I am looking for a 20" balloon tire frame, canti style...interested in duck tail 20" 

Thanks Rick


----------



## fxo550 (Oct 28, 2012)

Is one on ebay 6 days left and is at $1,000 right now, not canti.


----------



## rlhender (Oct 29, 2012)

I have a dx 20" with original tank, I am looking for a cant frame

Thanks


----------



## rlhender (Oct 29, 2012)

fxo550 said:


> Is one on ebay 6 days left and is at $1,000 right now, not canti.




Thanks for the info...I may list mine since they are bringing so much now

Rick


----------



## slick (Oct 29, 2012)

I have a 1949 girls Schwinn frame, fork, balloon fenders, guard i'd like to sell. $100 plus shipping. No crank, wheels, seat. bars, stem. Paint is original blue and cream in fair shape. Pm me...


----------



## rlhender (Oct 29, 2012)

PM sent

Thanks


----------



## rlhender (Oct 30, 2012)

slick said:


> I have a 1949 girls Schwinn frame, fork, balloon fenders, guard i'd like to sell. $100 plus shipping. No crank, wheels, seat. bars, stem. Paint is original blue and cream in fair shape. Pm me...





I am interested...PM SENT

Thanks


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 30, 2012)

Man, I should have bought that little girls 20" frame I saw at a garage sale a while back for $20...


----------



## rlhender (Nov 1, 2012)

Still looking.......


----------



## rlhender (Dec 4, 2012)

Anyone have one available?


----------



## blasterracing (Dec 5, 2012)

*20" Frame*

I amy have a 20" Shelby boys Donald Duck style frame if you are interested?

Tim Newmeyer


----------

